# Tighting the Discharge Chute SS522



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello,
My SS522 938017 chute does not stay over to the left or right when blowing deep snow. How can this be tightened up?
Thanks.
Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum jampg. I would remove the handle (part # 7) and see if the spring (part # 24) or the rivet (part # 23) are broken or missing. It may be as simple as the notches in the bracket (part # 11) are filled with dirt or worn out?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I wrapped a small bungie cord around the shaft, and support bracket near the crank, in a hurry about 35 years ago, and it seems to be a permanent fix.
Sid


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I forgot to say that there is a spring loaded U bolt to dampen the chute adj rod, bot it is bottomed out. I never got around to shimming it so I could make it tighter. There are always other squeaky wheels that need more attention. Sorry to hijack this thread.
Sid


----------



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum jampg. I would remove the handle (part # 7) and see if the spring (part # 24) or the rivet (part # 23) are broken or missing. It may be as simple as the notches in the bracket (part # 11) are filled with dirt or worn out?


Thanks guys for the reply's.
I did remove the handle and part 23 and 24 seem to be MIA. I see a hole that looks like the attaching point. Is that where the rivet and spring go and how is it held in place?
Thanks.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

It looks like that might it be a spring and a ball [like a ball bearing]. You might just kinda fineness it together.
Sid


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

It appears that you found the problem with the spring and rivet missing. You could order the correct replacement parts, OR, you could measure the depth and diameter of that cylinder and find a fairly stiff compression spring and round head solid rivet to fit in there. It would be easy to take the whole ring to your local hardware store and explain to a knowledgeable clerk what you are trying to do. The shaft of the rivet would have to fit inside the appropriate size compression spring to keep it from moving out of place. I would "guess" the rivet HEAD would need to be around 3/8" to fit the indents on the bottom plate? If that metal plate is removable, take it with to better show what you are trying to do to the clerk.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I was able to match up a spring at the hardware store. It had a littler more tension, which will help hold the detent ball in place. And grease up the assemble, when you put it back together. The OEM spring seems prone to failure.


----------



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

It appears some SS522's use a rivet and some use a ball.

I think my unit 938002 came with the ball. I am switching to the rivet per 938017 (link in my OP)

I believe the rivet is a better design since it should stay retained in the spring unlike the ball.

I'm installing a new spring and the rivet tomorrow and will report back.


----------



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

Update:
It turns out my model is 938002 which has the spring a ball.

I installed the spring and rivet and this seems to have worked very well.
The chute now is tight and you can feel the detents.

My conclusion is, If your chute does not stay where you set it, and you have (or had) the spring and ball I would highly recommend switching to the rivet instead of the ball. The spring part numbers are the same.

The rivet part number is 06816700 #23 shown in the OP.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------

